# Filipino Martial Arts  Festival - Training Camp



## Salagubang (Jan 1, 2008)

4th Filipino Martial Arts  Festival - Training Camp
Boracay Island & Iloilo City Philippines
July 20 to 25 2008

Activities:
Modern Arnis
Classical Arnis
Philippine Weaponry
Sports Arnis: Officiating & Tournament
http://www.imafp.com/News/PDF/future_events/4th_FMAfestival_information-activities.pdf

Organize: by IMAF Philippines
http://www.imafp.com/
http://www.fmafestival.com/


----------



## Charleston Combat (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info!! Bradirate5:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like fun!


----------

